# glock 20.... who has carried one???



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

so i have been debating over getting a glock 20..... now i have a glock 19 and 22, and glock 21.. and i dont really use the glock 22.. so i was thinking of selling the glock 22 and getting the glock 20.... i have lots of 40cal ammo.... so i was also thinking of getting a 40cal barrel too.. 

but is the 10mm overkill? what are the pro's and con's of carrying the G20 ? i know 10mm ammo isnt readily accessible so ordering some is the best way to go..


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I carry the G20 for a woods gun, in case of an encounter with feral hogs, when I'm not carrying a centerfire rifle. The 10mm chambering is great for rural carry, where over-penetration is less likely to be a factor, but probably a bit strong for urban environments. Some people find the recoil to be too sharp for them, although I have never thought it was excessive. My 15 yo grandson shoots it quite well and has never commented on the recoil. It would probably be a nice round to have in a serious pistol battle, but probably not too practical for the 'average' self defense encounter, where over-penetration might injure bystanders. Just my personal, un-informed opinion, of course.

A lot of folks shoot .40 S&W in their 10mm, without changing the barrel, although I certainly wouldn't recommend it, except in an emergency. .40 S&W doesn't head space properly in a 10mm, but it will fire because the extractor holds the cartridge against the bolt face, allowing the firing pin to strike the primer. I've seen it demonstrated to be safe, but I would worry about it damaging the gun, if done on a regular basis.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

DLYskes1976 said:


> so i have been debating over getting a glock 20..... now i have a glock 19 and 22, and glock 21.. and i dont really use the glock 22.. so i was thinking of selling the glock 22 and getting the glock 20.... i have lots of 40cal ammo.... so i was also thinking of getting a 40cal barrel too..
> 
> but is the 10mm overkill? what are the pro's and con's of carrying the G20 ? i know 10mm ammo isnt readily accessible so ordering some is the best way to go..


Go to Hickok45's web and watch the video on 45 acp vs, 10mm. It's interesting and info packed. hope this helps! jmo

I carry a Model 21 for a woods/atv gun. I carry it in a Uncle Mike's shoulder holster. fwiw


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

45 vs 10mm


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, i finally had some free time and made it to my gun shop / range to shoot some and low n behold, they had a traded in g17 for 499$...I snatched it up and fired off a couple magazines really quick and called it a day lol... so no g20 for me as of now...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

DLYskes1976 said:


> Well, i finally had some free time and made it to my gun shop / range to shoot some and low n behold, they had a traded in g17 for 499$...I snatched it up and fired off a couple magazines really quick and called it a day lol... so no g20 for me as of now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


LOL now that's a change. From 10mm down to 9mm, not that it matters. Just interesting. Personally, I prefer either 9mm or 45 cal, though I've owned 10mm and like it well enough. I suppose if I were hiking in back country where something dangerous might present itself, I'd consider another 10mm, but not a Glock. As it is, my primary hunting handgun is a 7.5" barrel Super Blackhawk in a cross chest rig. It does a good job.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Craigh, 

Well, i had a couple options i was bouncing around and my thoughts are with the G20, is it's another caliber i would need to stock up on... and since 10mm isnt readily available everywhere, and is more expensive.... i decided to pass right now.. and i did want to get a G17, ( just because lol ) plus if i get into shooting some competitions come next spring, it would be the gun i'd use... along with my sig 1911 and maybe the G21...


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I too had a glock 20 and traded it for a Colt 1911 Delta Elite. I like that platform for shooting the 10mm. The 10mm is a good round. jmho


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DLYskes1976 said:


> Craigh,
> 
> Well, i had a couple options i was bouncing around and my thoughts are with the G20, is* it's another caliber i would need to stock up on.*.. and since 10mm isnt readily available everywhere, and is more expensive.... i decided to pass right now.. and i did want to get a G17, ( just because lol ) plus if i get into shooting some competitions come next spring, it would be the gun i'd use... along with my sig 1911 and maybe the G21...


I think you made the right decision, especially if you already have a G21 and a 1911. I toyed around with the idea of a 10mm too. But I've got a bunch of .40's and .45's in all shapes and sizes and a coupla' .44 Magnums. As you say ammo is not readily available and it is just another caliber to stock up on. So for me it was also: What the hell for?


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have 9mm, one G19 G4 and a Shield, a G23 G4 40S&W, .45acp and a Glock20 G4 10mm and that is by far my favorite gun to shoot. The Glock 20 is a little bigger than a 19 or 23 but I have carried it a few times. Tough to carry, a laugh riot to shoot. A 10mm is also a stronger gun than a .45acp imho. (In the right load)


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

ok, so i know this thread is a bit old, but i finally pulled the trigger and picked up a Glock 20 g4, and also picked up a Glock 23 g4... i hadnt been to the gun range in a while and had some time to burn today and was like F-it lol..... i will say i was surprised the 10mm kick was not that bad.. i'd say the muzzle flip on the G23 was worse.. and it made shooting my G19 / 17 laughable.... its like where is the kick.....


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

DLYskes1976 said:


> so i have been debating over getting a glock 20..... now i have a glock 19 and 22, and glock 21.. and i dont really use the glock 22.. so i was thinking of selling the glock 22 and getting the glock 20.... i have lots of 40cal ammo.... so i was also thinking of getting a 40cal barrel too..
> 
> but is the 10mm overkill? what are the pro's and con's of carrying the G20 ? i know 10mm ammo isn't readily accessible so ordering some is the best way to go..


I carried a G20 for 10 years on duty. I carried it for an additional 10 concealed carry. I discovered the G29SF about 9 years ago and have moved to it as my EDC since then. I have a .40 barrel for it, and shoot with it often. I still love to take my beloved G20 out and shoot it. If I am out in the woods and I am open carry, I will still put it on.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I carried one 2 years ago


----------

